# ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D, Core i7-4720HQ,  vs HP ENVY Touch 15-k008TX-4th Gen Core i7



## PrasOnWeb (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi All,

My question is which one to buy among the two?


HP ENVY Touch 15-k008TX
(Price 65 K approx)

It has touch screen 
16GB DDR3 ram(more)
8gb ssd
i7 4510 

ASUS ROG GL552JX
(Price 60 K approx)
No Touch screen(NA)
4GB DDR3
No SSD(NA)
i7 4720(superior)


I am not a gamer. Basically I need a high performing system with very good multitasking & ability to run multiple high memory consuming apps without any issues.

I have a max budget of 70-75K. 

I also looked into Y50-70. Ignoring it because of poor display & cost of 75-80k

Seniors, Please advise.

Regards,
PrasOnWeb


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jul 21, 2015)

Between these two definitely Asus rog gl552.. Btw it has i7 4720hq not 4510


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2015)

Get the Asus ROG one from ebay for <60k.


----------



## PrasOnWeb (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for your feedback.

Can you please explain why?

On ebay listing ASUS ROG 552JX has only 4gb ram.

Whereas HP Envy Touch 15-k008TX has 16 gb ram, touchscreen & ssd as well.

Regards,
PrasOnWeb


----------



## hitesh (Jul 22, 2015)

You have confused the processors, the asus one has i7-4720 and the hp one has i7-4510u

Asus is definitely better. No comparison tbh


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2015)

RAM is user upgradable, touchscreen is a gimmick for anything >10" and 8 GB ssd is a joke 

ULV i7s are just higher clocked ULV i5s. Plus it has 840M. All this makes the HP one worth less than 50k.


----------



## PrasOnWeb (Jul 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> RAM is user upgradable, touchscreen is a gimmick for anything >10" and 8 GB ssd is a joke
> 
> ULV i7s are just higher clocked ULV i5s. Plus it has 840M. All this makes the HP one worth less than 50k.


 Many Thanks SaiyanGoku. You have made my decision easier. I was also leaning towards ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D. some questions
1) can SSD be added to ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D . I can buy a 124 ggb ssd & add it even if costs extra. Will it's motherbord support adding another drive(ssd) - meaning does it have m-sata ports?
2) Does ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D comes with a cd for Windows 8.1 in case I need to reinstall the OS or use the additional SSD for booting purposes?
3) How much Ram is supported by ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D
4) I am a programmer & not a gamer at all. I mainly work on Visual Studio with multiple instances. I don't need much of graphics but high processing capabilities & multitasking. I looked into Azom Exigo as well. It has 6gd dr5 graphics(not at all required by me). It is gonna cost approx 100K. Its seems an overkill for me. If necessary, I can spend the money but do not think worth it. What do you think?
I had lenovo y50 earlier which got stolen(which is why, i am looking for a new laptop). but the screen was horrible.

If you have anything else in mind, please tell me. I would really appreciate your guidance.

Regards,
PrasOnWeb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2015)

1. Probably yes by replacing the DVD Drive. Don't know if it has M2 or M.sata ports.
2. Nope. No OEM provides a DVD these days.  You can however use any untouched windows 8.1 ISOs to re-install windows.
3. 16 GB
4. The CPU is same so consider it only if you want to play recent and future games fluently at FHD resolution.

If you don't require portability, consider getting an assembled desktop instead. It'll be much better for your needs.


----------



## PrasOnWeb (Jul 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. Probably yes by replacing the DVD Drive. Don't know if it has M2 or M.sata ports.
> 2. Nope. No OEM provides a DVD these days.  You can however use any untouched windows 8.1 ISOs to re-install windows.
> 3. 16 GB
> 4. The CPU is same so consider it only if you want to play recent and future games fluently at FHD resolution.
> ...



Thanks SaiyanGoku. 

Portability is must as I might have to travel. 

Any other suggestions? 

Regards,
PrasOnWeb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2015)

PrasOnWeb said:


> Thanks SaiyanGoku.
> 
> Portability is must as I might have to travel.
> 
> ...



None from my side. That Asus one seems best VFM for 60k.


----------



## PrasOnWeb (Jul 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> None from my side. That Asus one seems best VFM for 60k.



Thanks for all your inputs.

Regards,
PrasOnWeb


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 23, 2015)

*m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=221831761839
This 60k with some eBay coupons is such a great deal.

Please clarify:
1. 4gB or 2gB gtx950m
2. 2yrs warranty in India
3. Original bill provided
4. Does this model have an optical drive? <this can be replaced with an ssd>
5. It has an m2 80mm port(no pcie, only sata3), for some reason asus website says a max of 256gB, why?

Thanks


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 24, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> *m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=221831761839
> This 60k with some eBay coupons is such a great deal.
> 
> Please clarify:
> ...



Don't buy from there.

At Paytm u can get Indian version for 63k.
In Ebay coupons won't apply as it's handpicked deal.

Comparision betwn imported and Indian version-
1. TN panel vs IPS display
2.4GB vs 8GB RAM
3.Free Dos vs Windows 8.1
4.1 year Global vs 1 year global + 2 year Asus Back 2 School warranty

Only 1 point is 4 GB VRAM on imported but it hardly matters.

At paytm u can get it for 70k -9k(Casbback) =63k

So u cant buy these stuff in 3 k right
-IPS Panel -10k
-4 GB Ram -2k
-Windows 8.1 -4-6k
-Warranty-4-5k

So better buy from Paytm seller is authorised officially by Asus.

I bought from Garg. And I regret.Should have waited.
NVM doesn't matter.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 24, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Don't buy from there.
> 
> At Paytm u can get Indian version for 63k.
> In Ebay coupons won't apply as it's handpicked deal.
> ...





Update
M.2 SSD is a SATA formfactor dont buy PCIE ones.
Decent 128 GB Samsung 850 Evo or Crucial MX200 or even the cheap MyDigital one's will do.

You need to import them from US.
Buy whatever is cheap as there isn't probable speed difference.

Always check which company provides warranty.

128 GB is far better as HDD is 7200RPM so it's good enough.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2015)

^ If this is the case, PayTM should be preferred.


----------



## IamMrH (Jul 24, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Don't buy from there.
> 
> At Paytm u can get Indian version for 63k.
> In Ebay coupons won't apply as it's handpicked deal.
> ...





I have ordered from Garg and waiting for the delivery.I have checked paytm and i coudnt find GL552JX there.Only G551JX is available for 84,990/-. 

Also how des paytm cashback work ? do they refund/cashback to your bank a/c or instant cashback or wallet ?

Also Garg says _2 Year International by Asus, Valid in India._


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 24, 2015)

IamMrH said:


> I have ordered from Garg and waiting for the delivery.I have checked paytm and i coudnt find GL552JX there.Only G551JX is available for 84,990/-.
> 
> Also how des paytm cashback work ? do they refund/cashback to your bank a/c or instant cashback or wallet ?
> 
> Also Garg says _2 Year International by Asus, Valid in India._



It went OOS dude.
You were late.

Cashback as in they will refund 9k in your paytm wallet which you can use in further transactions or billing,etc.


----------



## IamMrH (Jul 24, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> It went OOS dude.
> You were late.
> 
> Cashback as in they will refund 9k in your paytm wallet which you can use in further transactions or billing,etc.



Great. No regrets now as long as warranty works here  Anything can be done for the Thai text on the keyboard. If i have to change the keyboard or the keys how much its gonna cost me ?

Also i have some queries in another thread. If you can reply to that it would be great. (link)


----------



## prateekpunj (Jul 25, 2015)

PrasOnWeb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My question is which one to buy among the two?
> 
> ...



Have a look at the MSI GP62 2QE Leopard pro powered with 5th gen processor ,1TB hdd 7200 rpm 2gb ddr5 950m powered gfx with steelseires keyboard.

MSI India - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 25, 2015)

prateekpunj said:


> Have a look at the MSI GP62 2QE Leopard pro powered with 5th gen processor ,1TB hdd 7200 rpm 2gb ddr5 950m powered gfx with steelseires keyboard.
> 
> MSI India - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more



MSI GP62-2QEi781FD - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews
This review is an acute downer.


----------



## prateekpunj (Jul 25, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> MSI GP62-2QEi781FD - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews
> This review is an acute downer.



Well i am using this laptop and i dont find any disappointment in it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2015)

prateekpunj said:


> Well i am using this laptop and i dont find any disappointment in it



Going by this thread:
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/192267-2015q3-msi-gaming-notebooks-brochure-coming-soon.html

It costs 85k and comes with DDR3 950M.

Not worth over 60-62k IMHO.


----------



## prateekpunj (Jul 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Going by this thread:
> *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/192267-2015q3-msi-gaming-notebooks-brochure-coming-soon.html
> 
> It costs 85k and comes with DDR3 950M.
> ...



he has also written max budget 75k -_-


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 25, 2015)

prateekpunj said:


> Well i am using this laptop and i dont find any disappointment in it



For what cost did you bought it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2015)

prateekpunj said:


> he has also written max budget 75k -_-


Well if msi offers it for 60k, then it'll be worth considering.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 25, 2015)

PrasOnWeb said:


> Thanks SaiyanGoku.
> 
> Portability is must as I might have to travel.
> 
> ...



HP Pavilion 15-ab034TX (Notebook) (Core i7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W77PA) Rs.65800 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab034TX (Notebook) (Core i7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W77PA) Blizzard White Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Still the ASUS one is better


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> HP Pavilion 15-ab034TX (Notebook) (Core i7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W77PA) Rs.65800 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab034TX (Notebook) (Core i7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W77PA) Blizzard White Online - HP : Flipkart.com
> 
> Still the ASUS one is better



ULV i7 + 940M 

I'm not surprised to see OEMs selling laptops with dual core CPUs at this price or anything above 50k. After all, general Indian buyer is a noob.


----------



## Assassini (Jul 25, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Don't buy from there.
> 
> At Paytm u can get Indian version for 63k.
> In Ebay coupons won't apply as it's handpicked deal.
> ...



Sorry for highJacking the thread but can you explain why you have to regret buying from garg?
I have DreamSpark Account,so buying windows is not a problem.And ebay seller mentions warranty as 2 years against 1 as mentioned by you.Should i buy from garg or not?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 25, 2015)

Assassini said:


> Sorry for highJacking the thread but can you explain why you have to regret buying from garg?
> I have DreamSpark Account,so buying windows is not a problem.And ebay seller mentions warranty as 2 years against 1 as mentioned by you.



I contacted Asus and they told that you get only one year Global warranty.
Display a kind of flickers in between sometimes and my headphone jack is terrible.

Currently my bro is using it for basic office work so he won't notice such things.

When he subsequently brings his laptop to Pune I will service it.

I have Y510p and I see a vast difference between 1080p panels on both of them.

As for Windows I installed Technical Insider Preview on it so will get W10 for 1 year at least.
Then finding a good deal will purchase a key


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 25, 2015)

Assassini said:


> Sorry for highJacking the thread but can you explain why you have to regret buying from garg?
> I have DreamSpark Account,so buying windows is not a problem.And ebay seller mentions warranty as 2 years against 1 as mentioned by you.Should i buy from garg or not?



+1
Moreover, 4GB vram is a big blus with today's games and will be helpful in harnessing the gtx950m's power.
4gB ram can be upgraded but not the vram.
1 extra year warranty is also a big plus.

- - - Updated - - -

Y510p vs asus, which display do you find better?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 25, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> +1
> Moreover, 4GB vram is a big blus with today's games and will be helpful in harnessing the gtx950m's power.
> 4gB ram can be upgraded but not the vram.
> 1 extra year warranty is also a big plus.



Can you explain how?
Well it's not a higher end GDDR5 card so it doesn't matter.
On GDDR3 you cannot max out Witcher 3.

It's a AAA+ game.

So you get GDDR3 2 GB vs 4GB the performance difference is less noticeable.

You can benchmark it always.

If it was 965 GDDR5 it would vastly excel.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 25, 2015)

If its the ddr3 version, then 2 or 4gB wont matter.


----------



## Assassini (Jul 25, 2015)

How bad is the flicker?Is it a deal breaker?I wont game that much,so 4 GB RAM isn't much of a problem with me.I can upgrade later as and when necessary.Only issue i am worried before buying is the flicker.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jul 25, 2015)

Assassini said:


> How bad is the flicker?Is it a deal breaker?I wont game that much,so 4 GB RAM isn't much of a problem with me.I can upgrade later as and when necessary.Only issue i am worried before buying is the flicker.



I have been using this laptop from 2 months, played movies , games etc.. Never got any flickering issues '_'


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 26, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> +1
> Moreover, 4GB vram is a big blus with today's games and will be helpful in harnessing the gtx950m's power.
> 4gB ram can be upgraded but not the vram.
> 1 extra year warranty is also a big plus.
> ...



Where will you get a Y510p ??

Just for your info., even my Y500 has better display than Y50's TN display


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 26, 2015)

Assassini said:


> How bad is the flicker?Is it a deal breaker?I wont game that much,so 4 GB RAM isn't much of a problem with me.I can upgrade later as and when necessary.Only issue i am worried before buying is the flicker.



Distinct if you max out good titles.
Daily use it won't bother you.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 26, 2015)

Go with macbook pro 13"


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 26, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Go with macbook pro 13"



Even worse option.

Guys just go to local authorised Asus dealer. Ask him for a quote. If within 65k pull the trigger or get from Garg Enterprises Ebay.

Those whi buy from Garg-
Those who wish to game
-Upgrade 4 GB RAM 2k

If you can spend 3-5 k more-
-Best Budget M.2 SSD -Transcend M.2 2280 MTS 800 120 Gigs -$62

OR 

-Best long life M.2 SSD Crucial MX200-$70

OR

-Best SSD Samsung 850 Evo M.2 2280
-$80

Be very careful of SSD because this lappy supports SATA only and not PCIe so buy the above listed only.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 26, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Even worse option.
> 
> Guys just go to local authorised Asus dealer. Ask him for a quote. If within 65k pull the trigger or get from Garg Enterprises Ebay.
> 
> ...



He is not into gaming and needs a powerful multi-tasking computer. So why he needs a laptop with a high end GPU? Macbook pro 13" retina is custom made as per usage.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 26, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Even worse option.
> 
> Guys just go to local authorised Asus dealer. Ask him for a quote. If within 65k pull the trigger or get from Garg Enterprises Ebay.
> 
> ...





Dr. House said:


> He is not into gaming and needs a powerful multi-tasking computer. So why he needs a laptop with a high end GPU? Macbook pro 13" retina is custom made as per usage.



MacBook is only good if running Mac OS.
Once you try to install Windows it's awful.
Most applications support Windows first and later Mac.
So getting and i5 with 120 GB Hard disk for 60-70k is a haywire option.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 26, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> MacBook is only good if running Mac OS.
> Once you try to install Windows it's awful.
> Most applications support Windows first and later Mac.
> So getting and i5 with 120 GB Hard disk for 60-70k is a haywire option.



What is the need of installing pathetic windows OS on such a great machine? Macs are best known for their reliability, security and multi-tasking. Most of the productive applications support Mac then windows and there are tools to run windows app in that too. Your point is invalid.
A month ago snapdeal was selling latest macbook pro retina for an amazing price of 69.5k. Now it's best available for 75k on paytm.

- - - Updated - - -

Plus the base model comes with 128GB Solid State Drive not the Hard Disk as you think.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 26, 2015)

[MENTION=127850]anupam[/MENTION]
Kunal has both, the asus and y510p. So, i asked about the display quality comparison.

He said, "I have Y510p and I see a vast difference between 1080p panels on both of them."


I too own the y500 and have felt that:

1. Y500 glossy panel is better than matte y510p in terms of display quality except reflections as it is glossy.
2. Y50 matte panel is miles behind my y500 or even y510p matte.

I wanted to know if the display on asus is better than what?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Go with macbook pro 13"


That's a tablet with keyboard and not a proper laptop.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 26, 2015)

*ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D, Core i7-4720HQ,  vs HP ENVY Touch 15-k008TX-4th Gen ...*



SaiyanGoku said:


> That's a tablet with keyboard and not a proper laptop.



No not better than y500 and y510p but better than y50


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D, Core i7-4720HQ,  vs HP ENVY Touch 15-k008TX-4th Gen ...*



kunalgujarathi said:


> No not better than y500 and y510p but better than y50


Only the screen part maybe.

Has ULV i5/i7, only one USB port, lacks dGPU and user can't upgrade it.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's a tablet with keyboard and not a proper laptop.



lmao


----------



## IamMrH (Jul 27, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Even worse option.
> 
> Guys just go to local authorised Asus dealer. Ask him for a quote. If within 65k pull the trigger or get from Garg Enterprises Ebay.
> 
> ...





Is the products link below are compatible with ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D ?

*8 GB RAM* - Transcend 8GB 1600 MHZ or Corsair Value Select 8GB 1600MHZ


If i add 8 GB RAM now (4+8= 12 GB) will it affect the performance ? if so is it a deal breaker if there is no dual channel memory advantage ? i m going to use it for Photoshop & premiere.



*SSD* 

120 GB - Samsung 850 EVO 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III or Transcend SSD370S 128GB

Or Should i go for 256 GB as i will have to install software like Premiere/AVID/Photos which needs more cache disk space ?

256 GB - Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III or Transcend Information 256 GB SATA III 6Gb/s

- - - Updated - - -

Also is it possible to change the keys on the keyboard ? Thai language present in the keys are too distracting. how much will it cost ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 27, 2015)

IamMrH said:


> Is the products link below are compatible with ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D ?
> 
> *8 GB RAM* - Transcend 8GB 1600 MHZ or Corsair Value Select 8GB 1600MHZ
> 
> ...



I am unaware of 12 GB combo but any Ddr3L 1600mhz will work.

Get 256 GB SSD.
Put the HDD in an enclosure of USB3.0
Or install in Caddy Bay(Not sure how to)

Samsung > Kingston

If you install HDD in caddy bay go with 120 GB or else 256 GB


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 27, 2015)

*8 GB RAM* - Transcend 8GB 1600 MHZ or Corsair Value Select 8GB 1600MHZ

Transcend After Sales Service is pathetic and lots of fake Transcend RAM are being sold online.I believe a forum member had this issue.


----------



## IamMrH (Jul 28, 2015)

Great ! Many thanks.

- - - Updated - - -



Stormbringer said:


> *8 GB RAM* - Transcend 8GB 1600 MHZ or Corsair Value Select 8GB 1600MHZ
> 
> Transcend After Sales Service is pathetic and lots of fake Transcend RAM are being sold online.I believe a forum member had this issue.




Will order it from Primeabgb or Golcha.

- - - Updated - - -

is the power supply of thai & india are same ? if not should i use any adapter.

one of my cousin's laptop (US) mobo got fried and the service guy said its due to the power differences.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jul 28, 2015)

IamMrH said:


> Great ! Many thanks.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Its same


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 30, 2015)

I am thinking about buying this Asus laptop... Where can I buy it from at the minimum price??? Through eBay at Garg enterprises??? Any coupons that are applicable???


----------



## IamMrH (Jul 30, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> I am thinking about buying this Asus laptop... Where can I buy it from at the minimum price??? Through eBay at Garg enterprises??? Any coupons that are applicable???





Indian Version is available here.


If you want to save 10k buy it from garg ebay. Coupon codes cannot be applied on it.

- - - Updated - - -

also i noticed that the RAM config is (from CPU-Z): 

DIMM #				1
	SMBus address		0x50
	Memory type		DDR3
	Module format		SO-DIMM
	Manufacturer (ID)	Hyundai Electronics (AD000000000000000000)
	Size			4096 MBytes
	Max bandwidth		PC3-12800 (*800 MHz*)
	Part number		HMT451S6BFR8A-PB  
	Serial number		0022CA3F
	Manufacturing date	Week 10/Year 15
	Number of banks		8
	Nominal Voltage		1.35 Volts
	EPP			no
	XMP			no
	AMP			no


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 31, 2015)

IamMrH said:


> Indian Version is available here.
> 
> 
> If you want to save 10k buy it from garg ebay. Coupon codes cannot be applied on it.
> ...


Could you post the eBay link??? I am having some trouble finding it... Does the imported version have warranty in India???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Could you post the eBay link??? I am having some trouble finding it... Does the imported version have warranty in India???


Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 31, 2015)

Does it have Indian warranty???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Does it have Indian warranty???



Yes indeed.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 31, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes indeed.


But isn't it an imported laptop???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> But isn't it an imported laptop???


International Warranty


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 1, 2015)

So I found two models with same specifications being sold by Garg Enterprises on ebay at different prices:

Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay

Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay


Which one to buy???


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 1, 2015)

I bought the 59k one... I paid by Debit card but it's still showing as awaiting payment... I didn't receive any message on my mobile but they debited 59k from my card which I can see on my mini-statement... How long does ebay/PayPal take to clear the payment... Its already been 12 hours!!!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 1, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> I bought the 59k one... I paid by Debit card but it's still showing as awaiting payment... I didn't receive any message on my mobile but they debited 59k from my card which I can see on my mini-statement... How long does ebay/PayPal take to clear the payment... Its already been 12 hours!!!



Seller will contact u shortly.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 1, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Seller will contact u shortly.


I contacted the seller, he told me to contact customer care... How did you pay??? How long did it take to clear the payment???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 1, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> I contacted the seller, he told me to contact customer care... How did you pay??? How long did it take to clear the payment???



Axis Visa Debit Card.
Instantly got the message and payment was successful via ebay.

Contacted seller sameday.

He shipped fortnight.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 1, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Axis Visa Debit Card.
> Instantly got the message and payment was successful via ebay.
> 
> Contacted seller sameday.
> ...


Will wait till tomorrow!!!


----------



## IamMrH (Aug 1, 2015)

Which one should i buy ?

Gskill F3-1600C11D-16GRSL With Timing of 11-11-11-28 (1.35v) or  Gskill F3-1600C9D-16GRSL 9-9-9-28 (1.35v).

Currently running 4GB 800MHZ 1.35v (11-11-11-28).


Correct me if i am wrong. ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D (bought from garg) has DDR3L RAM & has 2 DIMM slots. Also will DDR3L rams work on DDR3 motherboards ?


----------



## BakBob (Aug 2, 2015)

IamMrH said:


> Which one should i buy ?
> 
> Gskill F3-1600C11D-16GRSL With Timing of 11-11-11-28 (1.35v) or  Gskill F3-1600C9D-16GRSL 9-9-9-28 (1.35v).
> 
> ...



afaik DDR3L is just DDR3 which is volted a little less for heat purpose. DDR3 should work.


----------



## soan (Aug 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. Probably yes by replacing the DVD Drive. Don't know if it has M2 or M.sata ports.
> 2. Nope. No OEM provides a DVD these days.  You can however use any untouched windows 8.1 ISOs to re-install windows.
> 3. 16 GB
> 4. The CPU is same so consider it only if you want to play recent and future games fluently at FHD resolution.
> ...



Hello sai

Asus GL552JX - DM087D is it having dual Chanel ?
Wheather it supports 1600mhz 8gb ram  or not ?

Can u compare with asus GL552JX - CN009H ?
Which is best
Any dealer with best price


----------



## leghornx (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi

I too wish to own Asus GL552JX - DM087D.
What is the practical battery life of this machine when only browsing the net over wifi ??

Thanks


----------



## Neo (Aug 7, 2015)

What the fcuk? Gl552jx at 66k on bay? Why?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 7, 2015)

Neo said:


> What the fcuk? Gl552jx at 66k on bay? Why?



Are 10% of coupons will pop up so effectively 59600/-


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 8, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Are 10% of coupons will pop up so effectively 59600/-


Which RAM should I buy for this laptop??? Please give some suggestions or links!!! 

Am thinking about upgrading it to 8 GB at the minimum... Can I use the two 4Gb sticks from my previous Lenovo Y500 on this laptop? I'll then use the 4Gb one provided with this laptop on my Y500...


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Which RAM should I buy for this laptop??? Please give some suggestions or links!!!
> 
> Am thinking about upgrading it to 8 GB at the minimum... Can I use the two 4Gb sticks from my previous Lenovo Y500 on this laptop? I'll then use the 4Gb one provided with this laptop on my Y500...


Bump... Somebody help!!!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 9, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Bump... Somebody help!!!



Crucial, Crucial Laptop Ram 4gb Ddr3 1600mhz Sodimm Cl11 Pc3-12800 Crucial Laptop Ram 4gb Ddr3 1600mhz Sodimm Cl11 Pc3-12800 - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 9, 2015)

*ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D, Core i7-4720HQ,  vs HP ENVY Touch 15-k008TX-4th Gen ...*

^^
Tmrw may be u can get under 1.5k vfm


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Crucial, Crucial Laptop Ram 4gb Ddr3 1600mhz Sodimm Cl11 Pc3-12800 Crucial Laptop Ram 4gb Ddr3 1600mhz Sodimm Cl11 Pc3-12800 - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com


Won't the Y500 RAM sticks work on this Asus laptop???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 9, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Won't the Y500 RAM sticks work on this Asus laptop???



Dnt know
What are specs?


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Dnt know
> What are specs?


Will have to look at that later...


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2015)

Anyway, did anyone buy an SSD for this laptop???  M.2 SSD???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 9, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Anyway, did anyone buy an SSD for this laptop???  M.2 SSD???



Nope searching for a nice deal though.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Nope searching for a nice deal though.


Does it support M.2 SSD???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 9, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Does it support M.2 SSD???



Yep M.2 SATA III and not PCie


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Yep M.2 SATA III and not PCie


What's the difference between them???


----------



## IamMrH (Aug 11, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Bump... Somebody help!!!



i ordered this Gskill F3-1600C11D-16GRSL Notebook RAM - Memory

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> Anyway, did anyone buy an SSD for this laptop???  M.2 SSD???



will buy when 1TB SSDs are affordable.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 11, 2015)

Will this work with the Asus Rog GL552jx laptop?

Plextor M6G-2280 256GB NGFF - OnlySSD.com

Is it a good buy???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 11, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Will this work with the Asus Rog GL552jx laptop?
> 
> Plextor M6G-2280 256GB NGFF - OnlySSD.com
> 
> Is it a good buy???



It's best SSD after 850 Evo but it's too costly.

Put 5k more and u get 850 Pro 500 GB .


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 11, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> It's best SSD after 850 Evo but it's too costly.
> 
> Put 5k more and u get 850 Pro 500 GB .



Okay... But getting that SSD will mean sacrificing on the internal HDD or using it in a caddy... Will think about that... 

Anyway, should I upgrade to the GSkill 16 GB RAM posted above or should I buy something else?

Buy Online Gskill F3-1600C11D-16GRSL Notebook RAM - Memory in India

Is it a good buy? Am getting 2x8 GB 1600 Mhz sticks...


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 12, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Okay... But getting that SSD will mean sacrificing on the internal HDD or using it in a caddy... Will think about that...
> 
> Anyway, should I upgrade to the GSkill 16 GB RAM posted above or should I buy something else?
> 
> ...


Bump... Somebody help!!!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 12, 2015)

*ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D, Core i7-4720HQ,  vs HP ENVY Touch 15-k008TX-4th Gen ...*



powerhoney said:


> Okay... But getting that SSD will mean sacrificing on the internal HDD or using it in a caddy... Will think about that...
> 
> Anyway, should I upgrade to the GSkill 16 GB RAM posted above or should I buy something else?
> 
> ...





powerhoney said:


> Bump... Somebody help!!!



Crucial, Crucial Laptop Ram 4gb Ddr3 1600mhz Sodimm Cl11 Pc3-12800 Crucial Laptop Ram 4gb Ddr3 1600mhz Sodimm Cl11 Pc3-12800 - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com

Cheqper better more vfm.

8 GB will suffice.
Far enough unless you are rendering.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D, Core i7-4720HQ,  vs HP ENVY Touch 15-k008TX-4th Gen ...*



kunalgujarathi said:


> Crucial, Crucial Laptop Ram 4gb Ddr3 1600mhz Sodimm Cl11 Pc3-12800 Crucial Laptop Ram 4gb Ddr3 1600mhz Sodimm Cl11 Pc3-12800 - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
> 
> Cheqper better more vfm.
> 
> ...



I ended up reusing the 2x4 GB 1600 Mhz sticks from my previous Y500... They are from the Ramaxel Brand and have latency clocks as 11-11-11-28... 
Will it suffice for Matlab and moderate gaming?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 12, 2015)

*ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D, Core i7-4720HQ,  vs HP ENVY Touch 15-k008TX-4th Gen ...*



powerhoney said:


> I ended up reusing the 2x4 GB 1600 Mhz sticks from my previous Y500... They are from the Ramaxel Brand and have latency clocks as 11-11-11-28...
> Will it suffice for Matlab and moderate gaming?





More than enough.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D, Core i7-4720HQ,  vs HP ENVY Touch 15-k008TX-4th Gen ...*



kunalgujarathi said:


> More than enough.


They are 1.5 Volt sticks though... Hope that won't be a problem... What were the latency timings of the default Ram that came with this laptop???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 12, 2015)

*ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D, Core i7-4720HQ,  vs HP ENVY Touch 15-k008TX-4th Gen ...*



powerhoney said:


> They are 1.5 Volt sticks though... Hope that won't be a problem... What were the latency timings of the default Ram that came with this laptop???




11-11-11-28


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 12, 2015)

Guys I have registerd product on Asus Website.

Is it enough?
It's further asking for Asus VIP card details.

Please help


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 13, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys I have registerd product on Asus Website.
> 
> Is it enough?
> It's further asking for Asus VIP card details.
> ...


I also had this doubt... More over, I couldn't find a page which displayed when the warranty is gonna end... I couldn't that the GX850 mouse though!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 15, 2015)

Bump... Somebody help!!!


----------



## Sagar9 (Aug 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get the Asus ROG one from ebay for <60k.



Guys, At last I found a thread where people understand what is quad core and dual core, I have been searching 25/7  for a laptop for a month now . IT IS HIGHLY disappointing that in our country quad cores are a rare and BRANDS sell here cheap quality processors at high price .

ASUS GL 552 JX is the only model that does justice to the money spent (considering other models we have in India even if it is priced at 65 k for DOS model that is VFM..i personally need something without OS but CN009H is a good choice as well).

This stock ended EVERYWHERE and as per what I am hearing the stock may not return soon (atleast a month). Also the amazing marketing strategy from ASUS called "back to back"

At last I booked this in Ebay today AFTER CONFIRMING from Asus india that in india international warranty is valid . I did check it with a local asus service center as well. Fingers crossed...

Another model that comes close is Lenovo Thinkpad 

Lenovo Thinkpad E431 Notebook (3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) Rs.59990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Thinkpad E431 Notebook (3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> RAM is user upgradable, touchscreen is a gimmick for anything >10" and 8 GB ssd is a joke
> 
> ULV i7s are just higher clocked ULV i5s. Plus it has 840M. All this makes the HP one worth less than 50k.



Saiyangoku ..Can you also please explain if I can remove the 4 gb Ram and expand it to 16 gb altogether (8+8) ? ( I had to ask to as I read a review on another model looks like 4 gb is mounted (not sure what this means) and we can only add another 8 gb making it 12GB max..) if this is the case with this laptop as well it would be a heartbreak as 16 gb is mandatory for me (for a course)

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> Don't buy from there.
> 
> At Paytm u can get Indian version for 63k.
> In Ebay coupons won't apply as it's handpicked deal.
> ...



Hi Kunal .. I thought Garg is selling IPS as well . Anyways there no alternative and I have already wasted 30 days in search cant anymore as I am in a need to complete a course urgently.. out of curiosity how is the display (can you please rate it on a scale of 1-10?)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 17, 2015)

Sagar9 said:


> Guys, At last I found a thread where people understand what is quad core and dual core, I have been searching 25/7  for a laptop for a month now . IT IS HIGHLY disappointing that in our country quad cores are a rare and BRANDS sell here cheap quality processors at high price .
> 
> ASUS GL 552 JX is the only model that does justice to the money spent (considering other models we have in India even if it is priced at 65 k for DOS model that is VFM..i personally need something without OS but CN009H is a good choice as well).
> 
> ...


Max supported ram is 16 GB and there are 2 ram slots. Meaning you can replace the stock 4 GB ram.

*www.asus.com/Notebooks/GL552JX/specifications/

Thinkpad E431 is overpriced even with the quad core i7.


----------



## Sagar9 (Aug 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku , thanks for the response .. how is the display . Also agree that E431 is expensive (it was sold for 49000 as well in an offer). BUT if someone is thinking of an alternative this should be the one (under 60k even under 70k).. you have any other Laptop (quadcore ) in your mind?

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys I have registerd product on Asus Website.
> 
> Is it enough?
> It's further asking for Asus VIP card details.
> ...


No where it is mentioned that registration is mandatory (looks like it is mandatory for Lenovo though). Should we register by any means? my guess someone selling in Thailand already registered 

- - - Updated - - -



Gagan Gera said:


> I have been using this laptop from 2 months, played movies , games etc.. Never got any flickering issues '_'



Gagan , Please help how is the Display quality and Audio quality can we use a 5.1 channel speakers?

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> Axis Visa Debit Card.
> Instantly got the message and payment was successful via ebay.
> 
> Contacted seller sameday.
> ...


How to contact over phone? this seller is not responding to questions...


----------



## Assassini (Aug 17, 2015)

He is not responding to my mails as well and the contact no. he has mentioned is switched off.Tomorrow is the deadline for shipping and he has not shipped yet.The deal is good but the seller is rather slow.I wouldn't be surprised if he has sold more units than Asus India itself given the demand


----------



## skeletor13th (Aug 17, 2015)

I have myself bought the Asus gl552x laptop from the garg enterprise via Ebay. Well gentlemen, i like to live on the edge so yeah, I still haven't registered it. This is my first laptop so believe me when i say this, i get a huge boner whenever i boot it up. Previously i had a 10 year old Compaq PC. How it served me for 10 years without causing any major problems, still makes me wonder.

I am not an expert of laptops but this laptop is amazing. I don't have any issue with the display either. I use it like a desktop without the battery. Today i plugged the battery back after 10 days and it still had 85% charge. Though i read it on the interwebz that the optimum battery level for storing purpose should be 40-60%.

The courier ARAMAX is shiity though.Those fukers had my laptop at the local center for 3 days  but didn't deliver it. Finally i got the address from their Delhi office and went there to get it myself. They didn't even had any signboard either, it took me 1 hour in the scorching heat to find the actual place.

The guys at garg ent. are also very lazy in replying queries via emails unless you have paid them in advance. That why  [MENTION=319165]Sagar9[/MENTION] check your PM. I have send you a screenshot of their contact number from the invoice which came with the laptop.


----------



## Assassini (Aug 17, 2015)

[MENTION=295409]skeletor13th[/MENTION] Can you please PM me the details too.


----------



## skeletor13th (Aug 17, 2015)

Assassini said:


> [MENTION=295409]skeletor13th[/MENTION] Can you please PM me the details too.



details sent. got it?


----------



## Sagar9 (Aug 17, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> details sent. got it?




Skeletor13th..Yes received. Thanks a lot ..


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 18, 2015)

@All who have been asking about the display

The display is not that good. Actually, I have been spoilt by the gorgeous IPS display of my previous Y500 and compared to that, this looks pathetic!
Washed out colors and bad viewing angles but then, you can't ask more from a non-IPS display...  It's among the better TN displays but if you had been using an IPS display before, you are gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Sagar9 (Aug 18, 2015)

Assassini said:


> [MENTION=295409]skeletor13th[/MENTION] Can you please PM me the details too.



Ok so the suspense continues .. this seller neither answers the queries nor the calls   guys update if any one got it shipped recently.


----------



## Assassini (Aug 18, 2015)

My delivery Deadline is today.What should i do if it is not shipped by midnight and if the seller doesn't contact me for extension,should i ask for Refund?


----------



## Sagar9 (Aug 18, 2015)

Assassini said:


> My delivery Deadline is today.What should i do if it is not shipped by midnight and if the seller doesn't contact me for extension,should i ask for Refund?



Did you speak to Ebay? why are they calling Garg their best reseller ? if this is the best (someone whose phone is switched off and not responding not shipping products whats the worst then?? LOL

Understand how much time will it take for a refund . I booked cnoo9h model  on a store called LT online store (Mumbai) my boy!!! they screwed my life for 15 days at last after a lot of struggle got back my money (with a deduction of 1300).They were better they would answer my call . looks like I am into something same again  .

Before you cancel check..
1)Will you get back 100% 
2)How much time it may further take for shipment (if shipment takes 2 more days and the refund 15 days I would still wait 2 more days before cancelling especially when their is no real alternative but have the seller give you something in written)
3) why was the product not shipped on time  

I feel like taking ASUS to the court WHY ON EARTH will they need months together to bring a product back to market?? if that is the case why did they announce it in india ?


----------



## skeletor13th (Aug 18, 2015)

Assassini said:


> My delivery Deadline is today.What should i do if it is not shipped by midnight and if the seller doesn't contact me for extension,should i ask for Refund?




Contact Ebay guys and ask how these refunds work.


----------



## Assassini (Aug 20, 2015)

Finally my order got shipped.
On that note ,I was wondering if I should add 8 GB RAM or 4GB?
I mean does 4+8 GB scale up well? Or should I go for 4+4 only?
And which RAM do you suggest crucial or G skill Ripjaws?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 20, 2015)

4 GB sufficient


----------



## IamMrH (Aug 20, 2015)

Just got the delivery of 16GB RAM (2x8GB)

Here is the pic of Old RAM & the New RAM.








Next SSD


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 20, 2015)

IamMrH said:


> Just got the delivery of 16GB RAM (2x8GB)
> 
> Here is the pic of Old RAM & the New RAM.
> 
> ...



Theres M.2 ssd slot + long slot for?


----------



## Sagar9 (Aug 21, 2015)

IamMrH said:


> Just got the delivery of 16GB RAM (2x8GB)
> 
> Here is the pic of Old RAM & the New RAM.
> 
> ...



IAMMRH@ looks like mine is shipping as well .. what is the warranty on this RAM and do we have local service centres?


----------



## Sagar9 (Aug 24, 2015)

OK looks like the original Thailand bill is missing .Spoke to Garg where do we usually find


----------



## Sagar9 (Aug 31, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> @All who have been asking about the display
> 
> The display is not that good. Actually, I have been spoilt by the gorgeous IPS display of my previous Y500 and compared to that, this looks pathetic!
> Washed out colors and bad viewing angles but then, you can't ask more from a non-IPS display...  It's among the better TN displays but if you had been using an IPS display before, you are gonna be disappointed.



Ok so .. I am used to a fantastic (mind blowing) display on my LG G pro2 and the display on Asus DM087d is really disappointing . Infact the display on my old phillips LCD monitor  is lot better.

Question :- cn009h has IPS display can we replace the screen with IPS display of that model??


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 1, 2015)

Sagar9 said:


> Ok so .. I am used to a fantastic (mind blowing) display on my LG G pro2 and the display on Asus DM087d is really disappointing . Infact the display on my old phillips LCD monitor  is lot better.
> 
> Question :- cn009h has IPS display can we replace the screen with IPS display of that model??


Will like to know this too!!!


----------



## IamMrH (Sep 8, 2015)

Sagar9 said:


> IAMMRH@ looks like mine is shipping as well .. what is the warranty on this RAM and do we have local service centres?



Warranty is not an issue with GSKILL RAMs.It comes with Lifetime warranty.

Bought it from here (Link). Shipping took a lot of time (10 days). If you are in mumbai go pick it up.

- - - Updated - - -



Sagar9 said:


> Question :- cn009h has IPS display can we replace the screen with IPS display of that model??




+1. And how much will it cost ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 8, 2015)

IamMrH said:


> Warranty is not an issue with GSKILL RAMs.It comes with Lifetime warranty.
> 
> Bought it from here (Link). Shipping took a lot of time (10 days). If you are in mumbai go pick it up.
> 
> ...



$80+ duty+ shipping


----------



## seamon (Sep 8, 2015)

IamMrH said:


> Warranty is not an issue with GSKILL RAMs.It comes with Lifetime warranty.
> 
> Bought it from here (Link). Shipping took a lot of time (10 days). If you are in mumbai go pick it up.
> 
> ...



Search screens here:

*www.laptopscreen.com/


----------



## Santa Maria! (Oct 16, 2015)

Guys, can you provide links from where I can buy spare chargers for this laptop?
I wanna get a couple spare chargers to keep at workstations.
I'm expecting genuine Asus chargers, but is there some commonly used good 3rd party brand that provides chargers for this model as well?


----------



## 123hpenvy4510 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi All, My question is which one to buy among the two? ASUS ROG GL552JX (Price 65 K approx) It has touch screen 16GB DDR3 ram(more) 8gb ssd i7 4510 HP. Hi All,

My question is which one to buy among the two?

ASUS ROG GL552JX

(Price 65 K approx)

It has touch screen

16GB DDR3 ram(more)

8gb ssd

i7 4510

HP ENVY Touch 15-k008TX

(Price 60 K approx)

No Touch screen(NA)

8GB DDR3

No SSD(NA)

i7 4720(superior)

I am not a gamer. Basically I need a high performing system with very good multitasking & ability to run multiple high memory consuming apps without any issues.

I have a max budget of 70-75K.

I also looked into Y50-70. Ignoring it because of poor display & cost of 75-80k

Seniors, Please advise.

Regards,

PrasOnWeb



123.hp.com


----------

